# A alternative to a gummy stone???



## DylanGiby (Dec 14, 2013)

Trying to detune my new snowboard for the slopes soon and i want to take my edge off, but I do not have anything to deburr it. Im far from a local store is there anything else that could do the trick?


----------



## dcrides (Jan 21, 2013)

You can use sandpaper or a sanding sponge, or take it to the rental shop at your mountain, they'll probably do it for free and it only takes a minute.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

You can also use the bottom of a ceramic mug, where it's not glazed, that can be used to dull edges, be gentle.


----------

